
Nothing to be frightened of : The frightfulness of Death - yters
http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000%5C000%5C015%5C891pkjol.asp?pg=1
======
yters
I still don't get it. If the author is scared of possible problems
accompanying death, he just needs to make sure he has a ready supply of
tranqs. What is it that scares people, rationally, about death? I think the
irrational fears can be countered in various ways.

